# Erfahrung mit QNAP TS-453mini 8GB



## Rabowke (2. Februar 2016)

Moin,

bald steht der Umzug in eine neue Wohnung an und hier möchte ich meinen Core2Duo langsam in Rente schicken. Auf diesem läuft Ubuntu 14.x TLS, allerdings ist mir der Stromverbrauch in jeder Hinsicht zu hoch, auch die Performance beim Schreiben bzw. Kopieren über gbit LAN dauert mir zu lange.

Ich hab das o.g. NAS, QNAP TS-453mini mit 8GB RAM und einem Quadcore Celeron ins Auge gefasst. Jemand Erfahrung mit den Möglichkeiten die QNAP im Allgemeinen bietet? Performance? Eigenes Linux möglich in VMware bzw. root Zugriff "erlaubt", oder gibt es für fast alle Dinge einen Port für QNAP?

Das Gerät beherrscht wohl AES Verschlüsselung hardwareseitig, was in Hinblick auf Backups meiner Kanzleidaten ein Vorteil ist.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2016)

Ich hab da keine Ahnung, ABER: kann man diese Verschlüsselungsdinge nicht auch anders machen, vlt. per vorgeschaltetem Router? Denn ich hab neulich für einen Bekannten für nicht mal 200€ einen Mini-PC zusammengebaut, der in einem 25x19cm großen Gehäuse (6cm dick) steckt, als Mainboard hab ich eines mit aufgebautem stromsparendem J1900 Intel-Quadcore verwendet für 70€.  Die gleiche CPU steckt auch in dem QNAP. Der Bekannte surft damit, streamt, schaut Filme, hört Musik usw., alles einwandfrei. Wenn du da jetzt so ein Board nimmst, 4GB passendes so-dimm RAM (vlt. 30€ ), ne SSD fürs OS (50€ ) und ein großes Gehäuse Deiner Wahl, kommst du deutlich günstiger weg. Und DA kannst du dann definitiv den PC so konfigurieren, wie DU willst.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Februar 2016)

Erstmal danke für deinen Beitrag, an einen selbstgebauten Rechner hab ich auch gedacht ... aber sind wir mal ehrlich, was 'frisst' das Ding an Stromverbrauch, läuft dein PC unter Linux mit allen Stromsparmodi? Kompatibel mit der Lüftungssteuerung?

Solche Fragen stellen sich mit einem Windows PC meistens nicht, aber wenn Server, dann muss dieser ein UNIX Unterbau haben und bei meinem jetzigen funktionieren die Sleepstates der CPU nicht richtig, die Lüftersteuerung überhaupt nicht [...]

Das NAS von QNAP verbraucht im Idle ~17Watt, unter Volllast mit vier Festplatten ~30 Watt. Dazu kommt, dass du das System zeitgesteuert Aus, aber auch An machen kannst.

Also ich bin bzgl. Unterstützung von Linux und x86 Hardware sehr ernüchtert, aber die Software und vorallem Möglichkeiten mit Linux sind einfach grandios ...


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für deinen Beitrag, an einen selbstgebauten Rechner hab ich auch gedacht ... aber sind wir mal ehrlich, was 'frisst' das Ding an Stromverbrauch, läuft dein PC unter Linux mit allen Stromsparmodi? Kompatibel mit der Lüftungssteuerung?


 Das mit dem Strom ist mir klar, denn der PC, den ich zusammengebaut hab, hat wie gesagt die gleiche CPU wie das NAS, da kann es keine großen Unterschiede geben. Ich hab es nicht gemessen, da es ja auch nicht mein PC, sondern einer für nen Bekannten ist    aber: es gibt da Tests/Berichte mit dem gleichen Board, das ich verwendet hab, und da sind es nur um die 15-20W inkl. einer SSD für das OS, plus dann halt das, was die Festplatten ziehen.  hier wäre "mein" Board (die schlechten Meinungen kann ich nicht bestätigen)  http://www.amazon.de/ASRock-Q1900B-ITX-Mainboard-micro-ATX-Speicher/dp/B00J2CCCJE/   Und hier ein anderes etwas "besseres" Board mit der gleichen  CPU, zB die erste Amazon-Rezension spricht von unter 20W mit ner SSD mit dabei ASRock Q1900-ITX Mainboard Sockel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  Es gibt auch andere Boards inkl. dem J1900, und es gibt da an sich keinen triftigen Grund, warum der Strombedarf dann nennenswert höher sein sollte.




> Das NAS von QNAP verbraucht im Idle ~17Watt, unter Volllast mit vier Festplatten ~30 Watt. Dazu kommt, dass du das System zeitgesteuert Aus, aber auch An machen kannst.


 bei 30W mit 4 HDDs müssen das aber SEHR sparsame HDDs sein, denn eine HDD allein zieht bei Last an sich schon mehr als 5W, oft auch 10W.  Die sparsamsten größeren HDDs (ab 1TB) in 3,5 Zoll ziehen ca 3,5-4W bei Last. Oder wolltest du Laptop-HDDs nehmen? Die können auch unter 2W brauchen, aber sind halt teurer pro GB, vor allem wenn es mehr als 1TB sein sollen. Und 2TB sind das Maximum.

Und nen PC ein/aus-gehen lassen kann man auch mit Tools, und vlt (da müsste man sich halt erkundigen) gibt es auch Boards mit Timer. Was ohnehin ginge ist, dass du einen PC immer zB 12h nach dem Einschalten automatisch in den Standby gehen lässt.

Ach ja, Thema "Lüftersteuerung": da brauchst du keine. Das Teil wird selbst in dem kleinen Gehäuse, das ich verwendete, bei Last nicht heiß, und als Lüfter ist da nur ein Mini-Lüfter 4x4cm drin, den man aus 10cm Abstand schon nicht mehr hört. Wenn du da mehrere HDDs drin hast, würde ich einfach 1-2 Lüfter mit 600 UPM (wirst du aus 1-2m nicht mehr hören) nehmen, und wenn du nicht grad das winzigst-mögliche Gehäuse nimmst, hast du selbst mit nur einem Lüfter genug Luft im Gehäuse, damit nix zu heiß wird. So ein PC mit einer solche CPU ist mit einem völlig veralteten core 2 duo nicht mal ansatzweise vergleich in Sachen Effizienz und Abwärme. Das ist wie ne Dampflok von 1910 vs. nem Elektro-Smart


----------



## Rabowke (3. Februar 2016)

Ich kenn mich mit ITX überhaupt nicht aus, aber bei normalen ATX NT gibt es ja nur einen gewissen Grad der Effizenz. Ich möchte 3,5" Festplatten verwenden, erst hatte ich WD Red im Auge, jetzt hab ich mich aber für die Seagate NAS HDD mit 4TB entschieden. 

Also ich hab es bei meiner Desktophardware noch nie geschafft, den Rechner über "Hausmittel" gezielt an- bzw. auszuschalten, selbst WoL ist meistens ein Glücksspiel bei meinem C2D. 

Ich hab mir das NAS in der 8GB RAM Bestückung bestellt, ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr selbst zu basteln. Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Zeilen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich mit ITX überhaupt nicht aus, aber bei normalen ATX NT gibt es ja nur einen gewissen Grad der Effizenz.


 auch mit nem ATX-BeQuiet 300W zieht der PC dann trotz RELATIV schwacher Effizienz, weil es für das NT halt wenig Last ist, nur 15-20W. Wenn der PC "in Echt" 15W braucht, zieht das Netzteil halt 18W. Und auch kleine Netzteile sind AFAIK nicht extrem effizent, also ich denke, dass auch ein zB 80W-Netzteil dann 17W zieht, wenn der PC 15W "braucht".  Und dass bei dem NAS was von 17W im IDLE steht bestätigt dies, denn zu dem einen ITX-Board gibt es auch Leute mit nem ATX-Netzteil, wo es im IDLE nur 15-16W sind  

zudem: selbst *wenn *ein ATX-Netzteill doch 10W mehr ziehen würde und der Strom 30Cent/KWh kostet, der PC 24/7 läuft, wären das 27€ im Jahr an Mehrkosten - sagen wir mal 300€ Anschaffungspreis für ein J1900-Board, 8GB, schönes Gehäuse, SSD, Netzteil und 1-2 Lüftern, dann bist du nach 10 Jahren durch die Zusatzkosten grad mal bei dem Preis für die billigste der TS-453 mini-NAS  




> Ich hab mir das NAS in der 8GB RAM Bestückung bestellt, ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr selbst zu basteln. Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Zeilen.


  kein Problem, viel Spasss mit dem NASSSS


----------

